# General > Music >  Musical collaboration

## Tuoni

Hei I am looking for fellow musicians, to collaborate with me on a Experimental piece of music I am currently working on. It is a Kantele that I am learning to play, I must admit I am not the most accomplished of musicians. :Wink:  However I like experimenting and evolving ideas that I have, here is a link to a work in progress. I would be grateful for comments suggestions, one way or other Thanks RasvaaP :Smile: 

http://soundcloud.com/sampoporola/midwinter-forest

----------


## bruc.thoms@outlook.com

> Hei I am looking for fellow musicians, to collaborate with me on a Experimental piece of music I am currently working on. It is a Kantele that I am learning to play, I must admit I am not the most accomplished of musicians. However I like experimenting and evolving ideas that I have, here is a link to a work in progress. I would be grateful for comments suggestions, one way or other Thanks RasvaaP
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/sampoporola/midwinter-forest


i like the sound of chaos sounds un-uniformed its ok!

----------


## Tuoni

Hei thanks for your comments! Apologies for my late response.  :Smile: 
What instruments do you play.  :Smile:

----------


## gordongunn

What kind of music would you like to go with this track, I ask because I might be able to throw in some electric guitar,bass perhaps even keyboard/effects or drums, I am not sure as of yet but this is my latest song so it will give you an idea of the noises I usually make!
http://www.zippcast.com/user/Flash_G

----------


## Tuoni

Well the music I play, is a very minimal form of Black Metal. With folkish dark ambient sort of area, in the musical ball park. I play bass, would be interested in having guitar and keyboards. Which give it the ambient atmospheric angle, and guitars to keep it in BM.  :Smile:

----------

